# Post Surgery TT Weight Gain



## Australian Butterfly (Jun 6, 2013)

Hi,

I just joined the board recently - posted in the cancer section initially. I had a partial thyroidectomy, followed by a complete thyroidectomy 2 weeks after first surgery. I'm nearly 3 weeks post surgery and have already put on 4 kgs (approx 8 pounds) I'm freaking out :sad0049: as I was already hypo and gaining weight before surgery. It's at least another 3 weeks until I have bloods and my meds can be increased. I haven't been exercising as although I have recovered from the surgery very well I still feel very fatigued. Any tips to get me through the next 3 weeks without me ending up like a basketball


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

If you are hypo, it's tough. All I can say is eat carefully and get as much exercise as possible...and know the weight will come off when you are stabilized.

What meds & dosage are you on?


----------



## Australian Butterfly (Jun 6, 2013)

Hi Joplin,

100mg Eutroxsig (Thyroxin) (Daily Dose)
1200mg Calcium (2 tablets a day)
Vitamin D (1 Tablet a day)


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Australian Butterfly said:


> Hi Joplin,
> 
> 100mg Eutroxsig (Thyroxin) (Daily Dose)
> 1200mg Calcium (2 tablets a day)
> Vitamin D (1 Tablet a day)


Try to not eat any simple carbs. Most of us w/o a thyroid don't process them very well.

Also, make sure you get the FREE T3 test and again, many of us w/o a thyroid do not convert T4 to T3 very well. FT3 is your active hormone.

Understanding the Thyroid: Why You Should Check Your Free T3
http://breakingmuscle.com/health-medicine/understanding-thyroid-why-you-should-check-your-free-t3


----------

